# Help me find the best deal on FZ-150



## aadi007 (Jun 29, 2012)

After months of research, I have concluded that the FZ150 is the best superzoom camera available in the market today - the combination of image quality, superfast operation and features is still not matched by any other camera in that range.

So, now I need to find a good deal on FZ150.

I have do far found 22500/- on infibeam with SD card and pouch 
and 22000/- on zoomin with SD card only.

Is there a better deal available anywhere?
Please suggest!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 30, 2012)

Zoomin is the best deal. They have good service, so I would suggest stick to them. 22k is a good price for it.

If you had asked the same question a few days back, eBay had 10% coupons active, you could have asked Zoomin to list the cam in their eBay shop and you could have bought it for a killer price.


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

^ It seems many of us have received 10% coupon from ebay lately. Recently one of our member bought it from zoomin and he got it along with camera bag. You may get it, better call them or wait for a nice deal...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

OT: The recent 10% coupons have become quite a mess. Even I received them late on a a few accounts. Got a mail stating that the coupon validity was extended till 30th, but it never worked for me & most of my friends. 

@OP 
Try and contact Zoomin customer care, they can offer you special deals on certain products. Give it a try.


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for your replies guyz!

I will certainly give it a try.
What's with these 10% coupons? I am not aware of it.

BTW, Zoomin listed  price is 22999/-. I am applying a 5% coupon to get it down to 21900/- approx. But, they have quietly removed the camera bag from the offer which pissed me off. Also, they have increased the price from 22499/- to 22999/-.

Nac,
I think you are an FZ150 owner. I did lot of image comparisions on dpreview.com ..FZ150 has the best image quality but I am little concerned about the colors. What I saw is the bright red color is very dull in the pictures and some white backgrounds have a yellowish tint. Your views?

Btw, Zoomin is having a good deal on Sony HX100V.
After applying a coupon, you can get it at 20800/- along with 4 GB card, carry case and HDMI cable.
Similar deal on the Pana FZ150 would have sealed it for me!


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope, I am not owning but Sriharsha is. He can clear this for you... You can try settings like WB...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

@Aadi 
That free case thing from Zoomin has always been an issue. Looks like they finally removed it from the listing. Even I didn't get any case initially, so didn't another user. But they offered free case after pointing out that it was mentioned in the listing. 

Regarding the price, your only chance is to wait for eBay deals or eBay coupons, again it's merely luck. There's no guarantee. 

And coming to the color saturation, even I feel the reds are a bit under saturated on defaults, specially on sunset shots for me. But you can tweak everything to your liking and save in 3 custom profiles.

More on this >> 

 [YOUTUBE]AtcXEuWu6Bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks for the link sriharsha...
very informative.

I am not desparate about getting the cam right now .... have a canon PnS. So, will play the waiting game for a month or so.

thanks for all your replies.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

@Aadi 

Do remember stocks of Fz series has always been an issue here in India. Keep that in mind  

Grab em while you can.


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 1, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Aadi
> 
> Do remember stocks of Fz series has always been an issue here in India. Keep that in mind
> 
> Grab em while you can.



Yes, I am very much aware of that.
I could not find a single FZ150 in Hyderabad to try it out.
This is also a bit concerning from service/repairs point of view if anything goes wrong though Panasonic India gives a 3 yr warranty.
I m not going to wait for long!


----------

